# Bye Bye Joe Smith



## Slizeezyc (Feb 22, 2006)

http://www.suntimes.com/sports/basketball/bulls/468321,CST-SPT-bull14.article



> BY BRIAN HANLEY [email protected]
> 
> The Bulls agreed to a two-year contract with free-agent forward Joe Smith, the Sun-Times has learned.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Great, make more room for younger guys.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Again, Philly should have traded him for Sweetney and Malik Allen last season. Sweetney could've been a good surprise for this young team.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Zuca said:


> Again, Philly should have traded him for Sweetney and Malik Allen last season. Sweetney could've been a good surprise for this young team.


Yeah, Sweetney would've surprised himself with all the cheese steaks he could put down.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Coatesvillain said:


> Yeah, Sweetney would've surprised himself with all the cheese steaks he could put down.


Agreed also! :lol:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

On a serious note, I heard that Malik Allen was a guy the Sixers were looking at. He's a local product, a good guy, and a veteran. Think he'd be utilized most for his presence elsewhere than his on court production.

I'm pretty sure he's a free agent, right?


----------



## Slizeezyc (Feb 22, 2006)

Coatesvillain said:


> On a serious note, I heard that Malik Allen was a guy the Sixers were looking at. He's a local product, a good guy, and a veteran. Think he'd be utilized most for his presence elsewhere than his on court production.
> 
> I'm pretty sure he's a free agent, right?


Yea he's a likely target, and has been on the radar for a while.


----------



## jefferyball (May 13, 2007)

Joe Smith is a good solid player but they should have at least got mike sweetney out of the deal.


----------



## Slizeezyc (Feb 22, 2006)

My question is do we really need Malik Allen? I keep seeing these Summer League games and it's going to be a shame that we have to get rid of someone like Amundson or Herbert Hill....Right now I guess there is Jason Smith, Herbert Hill, Louis Amundson, and Shavlik Randolph on the roster who can play the 4. It would be tough to even hold on to all 4 of them as it stands, let alone if Malik Allen gets signed.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't think we need him, but I could see the Sixers bringing him in as a mentor/bench guy. As a player I don't think he's better than any of those guys.

The one positive about this camp though is there will be a lot of competition to make the squad. Also King has already said this won't be the final roster, so perhaps he'll make a trade so more of the young guys in the front court make it? Also alleviate some of the crowded back court situation.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> I don't think we need him, but I could see the Sixers bringing him in as a mentor/bench guy. As a player I don't think he's better than any of those guys.
> 
> The one positive about this camp though is there will be a lot of competition to make the squad. Also King has already said this won't be the final roster, so perhaps he'll make a trade so more of the young guys in the front court make it? Also alleviate some of the crowded back court situation.


With our luck, Cheeks will decide Allen should start.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Coatesvillain said:


> On a serious note, I heard that Malik Allen was a guy the Sixers were looking at. He's a local product, a good guy, and a veteran. Think he'd be utilized most for his presence elsewhere than his on court production.
> 
> I'm pretty sure he's a free agent, right?


Which shows that a "Smith for Sweetney and Allen" trade would've made even more sense in last season.


----------

